# No GHR bench? No problem!



## Built (Nov 1, 2008)

YouTube Video











I usually tuck my legs under the leg extension pad, but any piece of equipment with a pad will do the trick. 

If you use the seated leg extension pad, adjust it so it's the right height, set the pin at the heaviest weight setting (so the lever doesn't move), and put a friend - or a couple of 45s - on the seat to keep the machine from moving.


----------



## Gazhole (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice!  Good idea!

I love messing with equipment, i got told off at my old gym for using the lat pulldown for these, haha.


----------



## Built (Nov 2, 2008)

I've tried all the standard GHR work-arounds, but I had the BOSU and my buddy powerrack and I were looking for a place I could tuck my feet and he looked at the padded lever and said "there".

A ghetto GHR was born. <sniff!>


----------



## Hoglander (Nov 2, 2008)

Good idea. I was looking for a way to do it in my gym. That will work well there.  :  )

I enjoyed the other video was well... nice.


----------



## powerrack (Nov 2, 2008)

Built said:


> I've tried all the standard GHR work-arounds, but I had the BOSU and my buddy powerrack and I were looking for a place I could tuck my feet and he looked at the padded lever and said "there".
> 
> A ghetto GHR was born. <sniff!>



built is my baby's momma!


----------



## Built (Nov 2, 2008)

Hoglander - lemme know how they work out for you - and thanks!

Powerrack - it was a weird labour - only hurt the next day LMAO!


----------



## tomuchgear (Nov 2, 2008)

sexy and inteligent total package as always built. cool vid.


----------



## Built (Nov 2, 2008)

<blushes>

Thanks toomuch!


----------



## Hoglander (Nov 2, 2008)

OH!!! So I see how it works!!  I test the waters and tomuch just runs over on over and jumps in for a swim.  

Touche' tomuch touche'


----------



## Built (Nov 2, 2008)

ROFLMFAO! 

You try 'em yet, Hoglander?


----------



## Hoglander (Nov 2, 2008)

I've tried them at home with my legs under a pillow that's under the back of a couch. My knees were on another pillow. It didn't work so good. I needed a fat person on the couch but didn't have one available.  :  (   So it's got to be at the gym where I can find one if necessary.  I never even heard of them until I saw them posted here awhile back. Gonna give er a try though.


----------



## tomuchgear (Nov 3, 2008)

Hoglander said:


> OH!!! So I see how it works!!  I test the waters and tomuch just runs over on over and jumps in for a swim.
> 
> Touche' tomuch touche'



lol sorry i saw my chance and took it lol.


----------



## urbanski (Nov 3, 2008)

once again, your goddessness amazes me


----------



## Built (Nov 3, 2008)

You guys are too much!

Try the lift. If you do it right you'll be cursing my name!


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2008)

YouTube Video











Nice to see someone also go low on a squat.

Why hide these gems?


----------



## min0 lee (Nov 3, 2008)

Built said:


> You guys are too much!
> 
> Try the lift. If you do it right you'll be cursing my name!



I don't think they will be cursing when they say your name.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 3, 2008)

Good job built.  I won't comment on your sexiness.


----------



## urbanski (Nov 3, 2008)

wish i could front squat like that


----------



## Built (Nov 3, 2008)

I didn't realize these would be so interesting to you folks - I'll try to get a few more made of some of the weird-but-strangely-effective jury-rigged training I do.


----------



## Merkaba (Nov 3, 2008)

Built said:


> I didn't realize these would be so interesting to you folks - I'll try to get a few more made of some of the weird-but-strangely-effective jury-rigged training I do.



I think if youre showing body then it will be interesting to most folks...I think its mostly a bunch of men around here right?


----------



## Built (Nov 3, 2008)

God bless men. ♥


----------



## Perdido (Nov 3, 2008)

My wrist would be screaming for mercy if I held the bar like that. Cool vid's BTW!


----------



## Built (Nov 3, 2008)

rahaas, I couldn't do them that way at first either. What saved me was the "Poliquin strap trick":

Poliquin strap trick for front squats 
u-tube demo of someone using them for a 500-lb front squat 

I used that strap trick for over a year before my wrists became flexible enough to do my fronts strapless (yes, that DID sound sexier than it actually is...). I found my wrist flexibility just sorta happened over time, just from holding the straps. I still use them for my heavier fronts - anything heavier than about 155 and my elbows start to drop. I imagine this will improve actuarially, but in the meantime I'll continue to employ the straps. 

Will Brink suggests another option for fronts - instead of bending the wrists backward, try palms down:
u-tube demo of Brink Front Squats - alternative grip for people who have problems with clean or arms crossed grips


----------



## Perdido (Nov 3, 2008)

I have been using Mr Brinks method for some time now and am happy to say I'm doing body weight x 5 at ATG.

Is there really a need for that much wrist flexibility? I'm not having any problem with cleans, just holding a heavier weight for long enough time to bang out reps.

Thanks for the links.


----------



## Built (Nov 3, 2008)

I can't answer that one, only you can, for your training needs. What I can say is my wrist flexibility came up as my cleans and front squats got heavier. It took a LONG time, and there may be a faster way to get there, but it DOES come.


----------



## Perdido (Nov 6, 2008)

I guess the only thing that concerns me since my hands are my livelihood is hyperflexing my wrist and the possibility of causing nerve damage. Maybe my concerns are unwarranted but I know when my wrist bend back that far they hurt, and they hurt bad so I just don't even try it.


----------



## Built (Nov 6, 2008)

Don't do something that hurts. My wrists no longer hurt when I do this - but they WOULD have. That's why I used straps for fronts for over a year when I first started.


----------



## nkira (May 23, 2009)

Nice....I am gonna give the strap trick a try...my wrists hurt too.




Built said:


> rahaas, I couldn't do them that way at first either. What saved me was the "Poliquin strap trick":
> 
> Poliquin strap trick for front squats
> u-tube demo of someone using them for a 500-lb front squat
> ...


----------



## Merkaba (May 23, 2009)

nkira said:


> Nice....I am gonna give the strap trick a try...my wrists hurt too.



I like straps.  Go over 225 and its still a PIA though....For me at least.


----------



## T_man (May 23, 2009)

you have a great ass


----------



## Built (May 23, 2009)

Merkaba said:


> I like straps.  Go over 225 and its still a PIA though....For me at least.





T_man said:


> you have a great ass



Before I say "thank you" - are you talking to me, or Merkaba? 'Cause he's got a mighty sweet ass, himself!


----------



## nkira (May 23, 2009)

Oh my gawd!!! If it's merk he's talking about.....then this thread is going in a totally different direction.....if u get my drift.




Built said:


> Before I say "thank you" - are you talking to me, or Merkaba? 'Cause he's got a mighty sweet ass, himself!


----------



## T_man (May 23, 2009)

Built said:


> Before I say "thank you" - are you talking to me, or Merkaba? 'Cause he's got a mighty sweet ass, himself!



I'm sure he does but i'm not the type to appreciate men's asses tbh.


----------



## Built (May 23, 2009)

Oh come on - I'm sure you'd be the first to say if a fella had a killer set of delts but a flat ass!


----------



## maxpro2 (May 23, 2009)

Is that carrot top?


----------



## Built (May 23, 2009)

Nope. Glute Ham Raise. You ought to try 'em.


----------

